# Does Anyone Geocache?



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I have just started getting into it and it is fun. I take my daughter with me and we get some good exercise outdoors.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

I started Geocaching this year with my daughter also. We have a blast going out and looking for "treasure" together.


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

I also just started this year. My wife enjoys it and we take our 5 year old daughter and 2 year old son out with us to find the treasure! Definately a good family activity.

Brad


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm going out this weekend as matter of fact....Its something fun to do as break from fishing....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jlcrss said:


> I have just started getting into it and it is fun. I take my daughter with me and we get some good exercise outdoors.


What exactly is "geo-caching"? LOL. I was very interested until the word "exercise" popped up in your post. But seriously,, I don't know what it is.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Well you go out and you place bombs in strategic.....oh wait.....sorry wrong sport. Just kidding Geocaching is when you use a gps to locate certain spots in the world that contain items (misc nick naks) that people have hidden. You usually go to a web site like WWW.GEOCACHING.COM and learn coordinates to certain "caches". You then locate these and then log them at the cache and web site. It s kinda dorky but kinda fun in the same sense.


----------



## Canoeboy (Jun 5, 2006)

I started about 6 months ago and have found 9 already. One of my finds was a travel bug.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

We like to geocache. Its a lot of fun for the kids. It is sort of dorky but the higher rated caches are fun and sometimes get a little frustrateing when you cant find it. Some of them are hidden very very well.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I do it all the time, but a little differently. I use my gps to locate fishing spots, mushroom spots, deer blinds, my car and home.

I think it is a good way to learn how to find anything.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

went geocaching for the first time this weekend with my daughter. We had so much fun that when we got home and told my wife that she wanted to go out to see if she could find the location. 
I even overheard her and my daughter making plans of setting up their own cache.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I tried it and it just wasn't for me. I do use my GPS as a navigation aid to spots that a find on a map and want to find in person.


----------

